# The Sunshine Boys are Celebrities



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sunny: I look cutest in the picture! All the girl budgies are gonna want to meet me.

Shelby: No, I do!! They'll want to meet me!

I'm sooo happy that Momma gave us (and Sparky) the first perches she got from Mr. Budgiekeet 'stead of giving them to Pedro and Poppy.

Me too! I heard Momma tell someone she was Mr. Budgiekeet's very first customer on his new website (she is very happy about that. ) 
Now Momma's ordered new perches like ours so Pedro and Poppy won't feel left out. 

And our picture gotchosen to be featured!! :jumping:

:jumping: Whoo Hooo!!

We LOVE being celebrities!! 

http://smallbirdsstore.com/bird_store_002.htm*


----------



## aka.pody (Mar 18, 2008)

Well would you look at that! Couldn't have chose two more handsome models. There must be a spot in Budgie GQ just for them. 

hi guys this is nicky. i like that boys got to do something for a change instead of always the girls. real cool. i bet your mom is so proud she could bust.


----------



## Shahzadi (Jan 1, 2010)

Congrats Sunny and Shelby!


----------



## louara (Jun 29, 2008)

Holy cow! That is something else! Congratulations boys (and your mama too 









can i have an autographed copy please? i will put your picture beside my autographed photo of justin -gracie-mae xx


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*That picture is ADORABLE!!! :loveeyes: and what an awesome perch!! Top mounted is genius!!  I want that rope circle ring!! Can't wait until it comes back in stock *


----------



## Passenger (Aug 5, 2011)

*Awh! How adorable! :loveeyes: Congrats Sunny and Shelby! :clap:*


----------



## Keets4Ever (Jul 5, 2011)

WOW! Sunny and Shelby look so happy and content on that cool new perch. I love the idea of a perch hanging from the ceiling too. It looks like a tree trunk running vertically with a limb off to the side.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


aka.pody said:



Well would you look at that! Couldn't have chose two more handsome models. There must be a spot in Budgie GQ just for them. 

Miss Pody - you are very nice to say that to us. Thank you! 

hi guys this is nicky. i like that boys got to do something for a change instead of always the girls. real cool. i bet your mom is so proud she could bust. 

Click to expand...

Hey, Nicky! Yep - we sure thought it was pretty cool guys got to be chosen.  

Momma is very 'cited, Nicky!! We was surprised and happy 'cause now we know she loves us just as much as 'fore she got Sparky. 



i♥mybudgies;1014216 said:



Congrats Sunny and Shelby! 

Click to expand...

Thank you, Miss i♥mybudgies for the congratulations!! 




louara said:



Holy cow! That is something else! Congratulations boys (and your mama too 









Thank you, Miss Louara! (we really like that little dancing smilie)

can i have an autographed copy please? i will put your picture beside my autographed photo of justin -gracie-mae xx

Click to expand...

Really, Gracie-Mae? You would put our picture by your prized picture of Justin?? Wow!! We are so honored! WhooHoo!

Now we KNOW:jumping: we are truly celebrities! *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


JuliosMom said:



That picture is ADORABLE!!! :loveeyes: and what an awesome perch!! Top mounted is genius!!  I want that rope circle ring!! Can't wait until it comes back in stock 

Click to expand...

 Thank you for liking our picture, Miss Jill!
We asked for that rope circle ring too (cause we always fight over the wicker one we have) but Momma said it was out of stock But--we didn't ask for any stocks. :S



SillieLillie9714 said:



Awh! How adorable! :loveeyes: Congrats Sunny and Shelby! :clap:

Click to expand...

Thank you, Miss Pate! 



Keets4Ever said:



WOW! Sunny and Shelby look so happy and content on that cool new perch. I love the idea of a perch hanging from the ceiling too. It looks like a tree trunk running vertically with a limb off to the side.

Click to expand...

Sunny and Shelby love their new perch! Sparky loves it too (even though he has one in his cage - Sparky likes hanging out on Sunny and Shelby's. )*


----------



## thepennywhistle (Dec 23, 2011)

*Well, of COURSE you boys are celebrities. We all know that.
But congratulations on your latest modeling gig. You look
so casual and natural posing there -- one would think you
were at home hanging out on your very own perch. <G>

We want some too! Thanks for sharing the link, Deborah!
My Dan and Delilah have such a tall cage, and the top third 
is kind of wasted, but this is just the thing!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


thepennywhistle said:



Well, of COURSE you boys are celebrities. We all know that.
But congratulations on your latest modeling gig. You look
so casual and natural posing there -- one would think you
were at home hanging out on your very own perch. <G>

We want some too! Thanks for sharing the link, Deborah!
My Dan and Delilah have such a tall cage, and the top third 
is kind of wasted, but this is just the thing!

Click to expand...

Thank you Miss Skye! It's so much nicer when the photographer is willing to come to us instead of us having to go somewhere else for our photos. 

We highly recommend the perches. They are awesome and we know Dan and Delilah will love theirs. :thumbsup:*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

Aw, look at you guys, so handsome looking on those cool perches! Lucky boys you are


----------



## Budgiekin (Feb 23, 2006)

How awesome!! The sunshine boys look fantabulous on their perch; the perfect poster boys for a great product I'd say!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


eduardo said:



Aw, look at you guys, so handsome looking on those cool perches! Lucky boys you are

Click to expand...




Budgiekin said:



How awesome!! The sunshine boys look fantabulous on their perch; the perfect poster boys for a great product I'd say! 

Click to expand...

Thank you Miss Dee and Miss Kim!*


----------



## frenchie (Mar 17, 2012)

I love it, the boys are very handsome in their modeling debut.


----------



## Pekoe (Feb 16, 2012)

Well don't the two of them just look SO proud! 
Congratulations Sunny & Shelby!


----------



## Charis (Aug 9, 2009)

Congrats on your celebrity status - don't forget about us little people know that you are 
A-listers!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


frenchie said:



I love it, the boys are very handsome in their modeling debut. 

Click to expand...




Pekoe said:



Well don't the two of them just look SO proud! 
Congratulations Sunny & Shelby! 

Click to expand...




Charis said:



Congrats on your celebrity status - don't forget about us little people know that you are 
A-listers!

Click to expand...

Thank you all for looking at our picture! We know that "celebrity status" is very fleeting and just wanted to share our happiness with you. :wave: [Sunny & Shelby]*


----------



## Charis (Aug 9, 2009)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> Thank you all for looking at our picture! We know that "celebrity status" is very fleeting and just wanted to share our happiness with you. :wave: [Sunny & Shelby]*


We are so glad you did share!

TMZ will be after you anytime now 
"Did you hear?" - The sunshine boys were spotted outside "the perch"


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Charis said:



"Did you hear?" - The sunshine boys were spotted outside "the perch" 

Click to expand...

:laughing: Now THAT was really funny!! Love it!*


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Beautiful pictures of your handsome boys. Nice perch .... might have to get one. CONGRATS!*


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*Congratulations to all 3 of you! *


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Yay! The Sunshine Boys have finally hit The Big Time!!! :cheers: :star: :bowrofl: :woot: arty2: 
They look Great up there in Famous Land - and so natural and comfortable; as if they've always been celebrities (which, of course, they have...)
One of these days, when more things are in stock, I just might surprise my flock with a fabulous natural perch like your boys' - (the little Trend setters)*


----------

